# ASUS Republic of Gamers Announces OC Showdown 2015



## CloudVII (Jan 30, 2015)

Starting on January 30th at 12pm GMT, ASUS ROG launches its OC Showdown 2015 overclocking competition!

The aim of OC Showdown 2015 is to engage and support the entire OC community; whether you’re the very top of the game or just enthusiastic about joining in for some benchmarking fun.
 A total of six online competitions are planned for 2015 on the HWBOT (oc-esports.io) website, with three rounds per series, through to the third quarter this year.
 Those who join throughout the three events will be able to accumulate points for the entire series!

*i.imgur.com/XSZLroz.jpg

The competition is separated in two series, supporting all levels of overclocking enthusiasts:

Extreme Series for extreme cooling overclockers (sub-zero ºC; suitable for HWBot Elite and Extreme leagues)
Formula Series for air and water cooling overclockers (above 20ºC; suitable for HWBot Rookie, Novice and Enthusiast leagues)
The first event of the Extreme series starts today through to March 2nd with the Formula series kicking off on March 6th.

*i.imgur.com/XSZLroz.jpg

ROG OC Showdown 2015 would like to thank several key partners that are providing prizes for each round. Prize partners for the Extreme series are Intel, G.Skill, Enermax and 8ECC and
 for the upcoming Formula series prize partners are Intel, HyperX and Enermax.

See the press release below for more details on the OC Showdown launch, and for competition rules and benchmark details, see each series page above.
Source:ASUS Republic of Gamers Announces OC Showdown 2015

This overclocking competition is looking really fun I hope many guys from India will attempt it  Some use full links below to get started:-
OCIndia @ HWBOT
Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.
OC eSports

*Regards,
CloudVII*


----------

